# Wet uninstalled R-30 fiberglass rolls



## SteveLuoma (May 7, 2011)

*Can wet uninstalled R-30 fiberglass rolls be dried & used?*

Is there any way to dry and uncompress rolls of R-30 unfaced fiberglass that got wet?

I had some rolls covered on a tarp outdoors when heavy rains hit. Water collected on the tarp and soaked into the bottom of 5 rolls through some rips in the plastic.

I've removed the plastic from the wet rolls to let any soaked water drain. Unrolling one of them, I found that about 75% of the width is dry and expands to its normal thickness. Is there any way to dry out the portions that took on water, or are all these rolls a total loss?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You could dry it out. If any dirt (organic) got into the f.g. and it warms up and is still wet after install, it could mold; http://www.inspectapedia.com/sickhouse/FiberglassMold.htm

Gary


----------

